# Offshore Crew Needed 2/10-2/11 out of Galveston



## Texans1 (May 18, 2018)

Crew needed Thursday-Friday overnighter (2/10-2/11). Will be going to flower gardens, wahoo/grouper. Leave out of GYB.
DM me if interested.


----------



## Ater22 (Nov 9, 2018)

PM sent


----------

